# Cigar Spike....Make your own cheap.



## Smokinafattie (Aug 28, 2009)

Just wanted to share this with my BOTL's if you are interested. This is an easy and inexpensive way to quickly make a great cigar tool to ad to your collection.

1). Find a package (usually six ) of BBQ skewers. The flat stock type are preferred over the round stock. These can be found at most big chain stores.










2) I used some heavy duty bolt cutters but a hacksaw and a vise work just as well.










3) Place the skewer in the cutters so as to achieve a 45 degree cut. Length is up to you. Cut away. Use a fine file to clean the tip. You want the end to be nice and sharp for entry into the cigar.










4) That's it you are done.


















5) Make sure that the cigar is moistened on the end before inserting the spike. Do not push it in quickly as you risk splitting. Gently and slowly insert into cigar. Depth is up to you but it is not necessary to push it in too far. There you have it. Make all six and gift to some of your BOTL's. This tool is not carry-on friendly at airports. You will lose it and possibly be detained. Pack in your suitcase if you want it along. Also don't put it on your key chain....you will get holes where you don't want holes to be....OUCH!!!


























Cheers.......:beerchug: Enjoy.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Good idea!!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Good job.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BriBoy01 (Jan 3, 2010)

How does a "punched" cigar smoke when compared to a "cut" cigar. That seems like a mighty small opening.


----------



## Smokinafattie (Aug 28, 2009)

BriBoy01 said:


> How does a "punched" cigar smoke when compared to a "cut" cigar. That seems like a mighty small opening.


Actually the draw is very good and I personally like the feel that the cigar has when smoking it. No little bits of tobacco in the mouth and no unraveling of the wrapper. If the draw tightens up you can give it another stab but I have yet to do that on various different cigars.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Very cool...thanks for the info!


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Us boy's and our toy's....if we can't buy'em, we make'em ourselves!

Great job my brother!


----------



## jahoban (Nov 26, 2009)

great idea 
thanks for sharing
i will be making one of these very soon 

jason


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

I've never liked the bitterness that seems to collect at the opening on a punched/spiked cigar, but this is an awesome idea.


----------



## bigluelok (Jan 6, 2010)

it wont be long before i need one of these. so ill keep a tab on it


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

Interesting idea. I actually had to use that BBQ skewer as a cigar poker not too long ago. I may try using it as a spike too.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

i have one of the tip cleaners, like the ones on bottom, sharpened to a point. i use it in plugged cigars. just push it in through the cut and the foot a couple times and viola, perfect draw. doesn't even matter that the holes never meet perfectly. i have used it as a punch as well. i put three or four holes in the cap with it and it draws fine. i prefer the guillotine cutter though. oh and the tip cleaner goes on the key chain too!


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

So I just used my skewer as a cigar spike. I just poked 5 holes (my skewer is a skinnier), and it smokes pretty good.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

BriBoy01 said:


> How does a "punched" cigar smoke when compared to a "cut" cigar. That seems like a mighty small opening.


Well, it depends on the RG and how tightly the cigar is rolled, but as a general rule, I use a punch for round heads and a guillotine for torps, beli's etc. I used to whack everything with a guillotine, but too many unraveled caps (no matter how shallowly I whacked). Some fatties (60RG) actually smoke best just poked with a toothpick. His spike would be perfect for them too.


----------

